# Jefferies Elite Dressage Saddle



## Auslander (14 July 2018)

Alf's saddle, so thoroughly steeped in amazingness!
Joking aside - I'm selling this lovely saddle because it doesn't have enough wither room for the boy. He is short backed, flat, and with huge shoulders, and it works very well for his shape, other than needing another inch of clearance at the pommel, as he has quite a substantial wither.
It's marked W, and measures 18 from pin to cantle, but the bearing surface of the panels is the same, if not slightly less than the 17.5 that I now have. It's in lovely condition, other than a few nicks on the cantle- it looks like a new saddle everywhere else, including girth straps.
£400 ono


----------

